# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Naani Poems

## *Cute_Fairy*

Naani means an expression of one and all. Naani is one of Indians most popular Telugu poems. It has a total of 4 lines, the lines all-together consists of 20 to 25 syllables. The poem dose not have to be on a particular subject. Most the time it depends on human relations and current statements.

Love

The mystery of love
A fairy tale so far
An essence so deep
Hard to find

Copyright © 2009 Marinela Reka

----------

